

(World's largest)Constitution of India now on Git. With all its 99 Amendments - dixithanoop
https://github.com/anoopdixith/TheConstitutionOfIndia/tree/dates

======
dixithanoop
Details of the work here:
[http://anoopdixith.com/constitution/](http://anoopdixith.com/constitution/)

